
AquilaDB: A Decentralized Neural Information Retrieval System [pdf] - iamjbn
https://github.com/a-mma/AquilaDB-specs/blob/master/AquilaDB_white_paper.pdf
======
annexm
Making Search Right; Decentralized, Inclusive, Community Driven.

